# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Salt]Ce film a 2 scnarii vendus ou je me trompe

## randriano

Bonjour,

Il me semble que ce film SALT (Evelyne Salt joue par Angelina Jolie un agent de la CIA) est dlivr en 2 scnarii diffrents

1) Ce qui me semble tre la version officielle: Salt tue Orlov et ses compres sur le bateau aprs qu'ils ont froidement tu son mari devant elle. A la fin, Salt saute de l'hlicoptre pour continuer sa mission d'liminer tous les agents pourris russes

2) Salt ne tue pas Orlov sur le bateau mais continue sa mission de rencontrer l'intrmdiaire de l'OTAN. A la fin, Salt est reconnu par l'agent Peabody du contre-espionnage comme un hros mais s'chappe quand mme de l'hpital pour aller tuer Orlov et faire exploser le fort destin  former les super-agents enfants russes.

J'ai vu ces deux versions et j'en tais vraiment bouche be!!!

----------


## loka

Je n'ai vu que la premire version de mon ct, maintenant tu me donnes envi de chercher la seconde :p

----------


## randriano

Oui, c'est vraiment bizarre, pourquoi on produit le film comme a?

Scnario 2: j'ai attendu que Salt tue Orlov sur le bateau et ben rien
Puis  la fin, aprs avoir tu par tranglement son ancien coquipier, j'ai attendu la scne avec l'hlico et bien rien, elle est dans un hopital psychiatrique et Peabody la visite pour la remercier

----------


## yann2

Salut

Tu te rends compte que tu viens de donner le(s) fin(s) d'un film, sorti en aout 2010 au cin et le 5 janvier en DVD, en clair sur un forum ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

Par chance, j'ai cout le film il y a 2 jour  ::mrgreen::

----------


## randriano

> Salut
> 
> Tu te rends compte que tu viens de donner le(s) fin(s) d'un film, sorti en aout 2010 au cin et le 5 janvier en DVD, en clair sur un forum ?


Sincrement dsol!!!

----------


## Vil'Coyote

pour rpondre  la question du double scnario. Il tait possible de lire il y a quelques jours sur yahoo news un articles concernant justement ce sujet. En l'occurrence une liste de films disposant de fin alternative et prcisant les choix de ses fins. En gros le plus clair du temps les fin alternative son tourne lorsque la fin ne correspond pas au attente des bote de production. Dans quelques rare cas c'est li au choix du ralisateur.

----------


## droggo

Joa,

Si j'en crois la pub pour la sortie des DVD/BluRay, il y a mme 3 versions !!

----------


## randriano

3 versions!!!!

Wow, BLU-Ray c'est trop grand donc on ne sait plus y mettre??? Outre le 3D?

Ou est-ce que faire plusieurs versions d'un film est  la mode aujourd'hui?

----------


## Vil'Coyote

la mode est au 3D a c'est indniable. cependant il faut penser au petite salle et au personnes ne disposant pas de TV 3D donc un version 2D classique aussi.

Bref, j'ai l'impression que oui, il y a trop de place sur les support et que l'on comble comme l'on peux.

----------


## droggo

Hao,

Pour remplir, ils mettent habituellement des tas de bonus insipides.

Le principe des fins alternatives existe depuis bien plus longtemps que les DVD (et mme que les ordinateurs), mme si c'est assez rare.

Et ne parlons pas des versions cinma, version tl, version longue, version ralisateur cut, version trs longue ... qui permettent de vendre x fois le mme film, et l, a m'nerve.  ::):

----------


## cortex024

je n'en ai vu qu'une (la n1)

pour info on ne dit pas "scnarii" mais "scnarios"!  ::ccool::

----------


## Gnoce

Je n'ai vu que le premier scnario aussi. 

Je prfre les fins ou on nous laisse choisir la suite comme Inception (la toupie tombe ou pas?, rve ou ralit?).

Sinon j'ai vu la fin alternative de I'm Legend, je vous laisse la dcouvrir, elle est plus bisounours.
Il me semble que le ralisateur ou le producteur choisit la fin 'officielle' en fonction des retours des avants premires, mais je me trompe probablement.

----------


## Bebel

> Je n'ai vu que le premier scnario aussi. 
> 
> Je prfre les fins ou on nous laisse choisir la suite comme Inception (la toupie tombe ou pas?, rve ou ralit?).
> 
> Sinon j'ai vu la fin alternative de I'm Legend, je vous laisse la dcouvrir, elle est plus bisounours.
> Il me semble que le ralisateur ou le producteur choisit la fin 'officielle' en fonction des retours des avants premires, mais je me trompe probablement.


Regarde la fin officielle du bouquin, et tu verras que les deux fins du film font bisounours.

----------


## tigunn

3 versions pour Salt; perso je me fait un mix 2/3 (je ne me souviens plus desquelles).
Sinon, pour _i'm a legend_, je plussoit le bouquin, et plus particulirement la fin, est bien plus savoureuse que le film (inepte ou presque).

----------


## shadowmoon

> pour info on ne dit pas "scnarii" mais "scnarios"!


Pour info, scnario est un mot d'origine italienne, donc me si il est trs peu usit dans le langage commun, son pluriel scnarii est tout  fait valable.

Sinon, concernant les fins "alternatives" de films, je prfre m'en tenir  une seule fin, celle voulue par le ralisateur. 

Du coup jadhre totalement quand il dcide de la mettre en bonus dans le dvd ou le blue ray si elle a t modifie en post-production.

----------


## cortex024

> Pour info, scnario est un mot d'origine italienne, donc me si il est trs peu usit dans le langage commun, son pluriel scnarii est tout  fait valable.


NON  ::toutcasse:: 



_scenario_ est italien, _scnario_ est franais.
le pluriel *scenarii* est obsolte (bien qu'tant encore prsent dans certains dictionnaires, l'acadmie le considre fautif  prsent
*scnarios* est l'orthographe valide  prsent!

----------

